# Good Bye Grey Sky ("Live")



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey guys. 

Big thanks to @Rene Asologuitar for directing me to Quick Time Player on my new MacBookAir. Dead simple: start, stop, little arrow (to select studio interface instead of computer mic). 

Getting the video on YouTube was frustrating but I think I got it. 

Submitted for your review... What would you think of this if you were at an open mic or small outdoor event? 

I have never performed solo and... um, well... I am lacking confidence. LOL. I wrote the song. Be quite frank. I don't want to embarrass myself. Suggestions, even rejection, is better than subjecting folks to garbage.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Great timing and well done!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I've liked all your stuff. Lyrics, vocals, guitar playing. I'd go to see you at an open mic or small event.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Very “tasty and relaxing”...thank you for sharing.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

That made my day!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, you can feel better about you because now I feel worse about me 
I think I just ate you lack of confidence. 

That was a great piece, the bridge sold it for me!! That and the over all sound, but I am glad you snuck that in there, it made the tune.

It oozes positivity too, which cannot ever be a bad thing 

Well done sir, keep 'em coming.

One of these days I will learn to sing


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Great feel and overall comfortable vibe!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@CathodeRay @Alan Small @Grab n Go @keto @skeetz @MarkM @Mark Brown @John123 

Thanks for the boost guys. My confidence is up! 

(On this song anyway...) 🤣😂😅


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Forget Open Mics. That is good enough for a paid gig.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> Forget Open Mics. That is good enough for a paid gig.


Feel free to send me some money, guys! LOL!! 

🤣😂😅


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing there not to totally like/love. Great job all the way around. Your public awaits!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> Nothing there not to totally like/love. Great job all the way around. Your public awaits!


Careful, he will put that video behind a paywall and we will all be shelling out for it 



KapnKrunch said:


> Feel free to send me some money, guys! LOL!!


See, I gots the proof


----------

